# Baltimore Bottle show treats !!!!!



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 11, 2019)

It was a great show got some great finds to add to my growing Warner’s Safe collection and some other great buys. All six for 140.00 not a bad day and got 50.00 for a John Hopkins Hospital milk I dug. 

 Rheumatic, Nervine and a awesome little Warner’s Safe Concentrated


  
A mint condition Ayers Ague Cure very crude and whittled open Pontil
  
A neat English Clark’s World Famed blood  purifier 
  
Last was a Clarke and White Mineral Water 
 
Sorry for the long thread was just excited and wanted to share my finds with you guys and gals..


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice bottles. It always fun to go to a bottle show and come away with bottles for the collection at reasonable prices.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 11, 2019)

Shotdwn that is the best part of your towns big show you get a chance to buy and find bottles you normally would never be able to touch from a dealer or eBay. The follow diggers are my favorite to buy from because they have no overhead on the bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice!  Thanks for sharing.  Were you able to get any show pics?


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 12, 2019)

Excellent additions! I like the Safe cures. I have only seen a Warner's Safe Cure once, in Kentucky, and it was broke. I also have seen a few of those mineral water bottles, but I wasn't about to fork over $40. I would love to go to a bottle show just to look around, because I sure can't afford to buy anything.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 12, 2019)

Sandchip unfortunately I didn't I was to busy running around looking for the best deals on warner's safe bottles . It really was a good show lots of diggers and bottle club members and they are the best to haggle and get deals from.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 12, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Excellent additions! I like the Safe cures. I have only seen a Warner's Safe Cure once, in Kentucky, and it was broke. I also have seen a few of those mineral water bottles, but I wasn't about to fork over $40. I would love to go to a bottle show just to look around, because I sure can't afford to buy anything.



Screwtop I promise you if you do make it to a show you would be very shocked at a lot of the prices I got that mineral water for 25.00 from a follow digger.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 12, 2019)

A bottle show may be better, than I think, but I am a big cheapskate.  

I was in a " highfalutin' "  antique shop in Georgia once, and they had some of the best bottles I have ever seen, at ridiculous prices. $40 for a Clarke and White, $25 for a large Bromo seltzer, and $80 for an English soda water bottle. I was annoyed by that. At another shop, they had thousands of different bottles for just a few bucks each. They even had a Warners Safe cure there for $5, but with a chip in the heel. The prices vary everywhere I go. I think a bottle show may be better, but personally, I'd love to find the stuff myself.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Mar 12, 2019)

-
A 'walk through' video from last Sunday's Baltimore show posted on YouTube.
A little bit jerky at times but it gives a good impression of what was there.

-




-

​


----------



## sandchip (Mar 15, 2019)

I appreciate you taking the time to shoot that video for us, Wilt.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Mar 16, 2019)

sandchip said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to shoot that video for us, Wilt.



I wish I had been there to video it sandchip, the video was put up on YouTube by 'The Charm City Redneck'.

​


----------



## sandchip (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh, okay.  Still grateful.


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Mar 20, 2019)

Love your pics! I dug a 9.5 inch Warner's some 50 years ago in Savannah, GA and an Ayers with a similar pontil I dug in Newnansville, FL around the same time. Newnansville no longer exists. It was the original county seat for Alachua County but when the railroad was built in the 1860's from Fernandina Beach to Cedar Key, Newnansville fell from grace and Gainesville became the county seat since that's where the railroad was.


----------



## American (Mar 20, 2019)

Hopefully it wasn't all old men like the last time I went.  Made me feel like the hobby was dying.


----------



## American (Mar 20, 2019)

Old men like me, I should say


----------



## BF109 (Mar 20, 2019)

Sweet bottles!


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 20, 2019)

American said:


> Hopefully it wasn't all old men like the last time I went.  Made me feel like the hobby was dying.


Was actually shocked lots of younger guys there early 20 they like those apothecary bottles for some reason I like them if I dig them.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 20, 2019)

Tony Kendzior said:


> Love your pics! I dug a 9.5 inch Warner's some 50 years ago in Savannah, GA and an Ayers with a similar pontil I dug in Newnansville, FL around the same time. Newnansville no longer exists. It was the original county seat for Alachua County but when the railroad was built in the 1860's from Fernandina Beach to Cedar Key, Newnansville fell from grace and Gainesville became the county seat since that's where the railroad was.



Thanks it was a really good show lots of younger collectors which is a good sign .That is a awesome story I hope I dig one one day have dug some awesome bottles but never a Warner’s they are supposed to be common around Baltimore have dug them broken but not whole yet.


----------

